# Spotting scope tripod?



## Huntin8 (Jul 15, 2013)

I just bought a Vortex Razor spotting scope and I am looking for a good tripod for it. I will be packing it so it needs to be fairly compact. I was looking at the Vortex Summit SS-P. Any suggestions?


----------



## mtnrunner260 (Feb 15, 2010)

I just got the summit. You should let me borrow your razor for the fall and I'll let you know if its worth getting. 
As long as your sitting it will be great. It will struggle as most any lightweight tripod will at full height if there's a breeze.


----------



## Huntin8 (Jul 15, 2013)

Sounds good. I will try it out this weekend and make sure its not faulty and as long as you're on the Manti unit finding deer for me you are welcome to it!:crazy: haha!

I don't see me using it at full height very often anyways. Did you order it online?


----------



## mtnrunner260 (Feb 15, 2010)

Yes from cameralandNY


----------



## Huntin8 (Jul 15, 2013)

Thank you.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

While i don't backpack, I just bought a SLIK 700 DX tripod to go with my Vortex Razor (85mm version). It is amazingly steady even extended to standing height. Its a heavy tripod, and I doubt i'll ever pack it far from a road but its fantastic even in pretty stiff winds.

You can find carbon fiber versions for much more money. It was on sale when I bought it, and got it MUCH cheaper than in the following link, but it gives an idea:

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/search?Ntt=SL700DXQ&N=0&InitialSearch=yes&sts=ma&Top+Nav-Search=

Saw this tripod recommended by alot of Razor owners and gave it a try. Really happy with it.

-DallanC


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Pro Master 525t with Vanguard PH-111v head. S&S archery carries both...look them up online.


----------



## delement87 (Sep 18, 2012)

i got one for sale. used it with my razor hd 85mm http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=218&ad=30890452&cat=405&lpid=&search=vanguard&ad_cid=4


----------



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

Do you have the 65MM or the 85MM? I have the 65 razor and I bought the cheap vanguard and have regretted it ever since. If it were me I would buy a really light one for packing I have hear great things about the SLIKS especially the sprint mini 2 for lightweight packing. I would also get a nice big heavy one with a fluid head for close to the road. that way you have the best of both worlds. I have been using my cousins big photography one for when I am close to the road and it is awesome! whatever you do make sure you get on that that has legs that adjust to different angles. The one I am currently using does not and It really sucks sometimes to get it situated.


----------



## Huntin8 (Jul 15, 2013)

I got the 65MM. The Vortex SS-P is only 2lbs. I would like to get my hands on one but nobody seems to carry it. The SLIK seems nice, but at almost 8lbs. I dont know that I want to be hauling that around the mountain all day.


----------



## mtnrunner260 (Feb 15, 2010)

If you ever around the Ogden area you can take a look at mine.


----------

